# Changing Horsebox Partitions?



## becca1305 (22 February 2013)

Hi all. 

Im looking into potentially swapping the partitions in my lorry as I'm having problems with mine, and wondered if anyone else had done the same?

I would like to swap to a different style of partition I think they might be called 4 pin? Like the ones in the gallery on here http://www.quigleyhorseboxes.com/photos.asp?category_id=3 
Has anyone swapped to these in their lorry/ works with lorries so would have an idea of roughly how much it would set me back please? . Or can anyone recommend someone in leicestershire or surrounding to get a quote from?

Alternatively has anyone always had these in their lorries and could tell me the pros & cons to them? I think Ive also seen them with the swinging plastic head bit attached to the wall instead of the partition- is either any better than the other? 

Any reviews/ advice appreciated thanks


----------



## popsdosh (22 February 2013)

Anything is possible but fitting that type is especially expensive as you need four lengths of track for the poles to be fitted which may also involve strengthening the roof of the lorry.


----------



## becca1305 (22 February 2013)

Thanks popsdosh . Are there any other type you'd recommend? My current ones are the traditional sort I think- metal bars headpiece attached to partition, and the main issue is the way they do up- spring loaded bolt style that is causing problems.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (22 February 2013)

Interested to see responses to this post as I am about to change the partitions in my lorry from the type you have shown to traditional telescopic types.

My original lorry had telescopic but I really wanted H style walk pasts so the next lorry, that I had built after first one nicked, I had the H styles and was not hugely happy with them.  Chopped that truck in and upgraded to an HGV that also has H style and again not really happy with them.

For me I find them very restrictive, there are about two holes in the tracking that they fit into so severely limit the angle I can stand the horses at.  I now have a very big horse that needs to be on much more of an angle to give him the length he needs, the H partitions do not allow that, a telescopic would give me much more scope.  Also if you do not get them lined up properly the headboards are don't meet, this was the same on both lorries.  Talking to a friend yesterday she was saying exactly the same!


----------



## mil1212 (22 February 2013)

Ditto absolutely what sillygillyhorse says.

I have always had lorries with herringbone style telescopic partitions and been fine with them. Newest lorry has H partitions and they are fine, BUT there is no movement in them. If I want to tack up on the lorry I can't adjust them wider, headboards don't meet etc. My mum struggles somewhat with the spring loaded mechanism which goes into the tracking holes. Also, if you don't keep the holes clean, the partitions don't remain stable, which is probably the worse thing. I think it would be easier to change from H to telescopic than the other way around but I am sure it's possible.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (22 February 2013)

I remember asking the dealer I bought the first truck off how much/easy it would be to change from the telescopic partitions to H style and he said it was not worth it as a big job and would be expensive.  He did not go into the wheres and whys but suffice to say I left well alone.  My telescopics were on a sword pin basis rather than a spring loaded bolt though which I found easier.


----------



## Louby (22 February 2013)

I love the H partitions but my friend hated them and changed them to telescopic, she finds them so much easier to manoevure and position.
Also I was speaking to a transporter a few years ago whilst looking for my first lorry and he hated them, he said he'd had horses attempting to try to fit through the gap!! and with the headboards attached, under them!!


----------



## mil1212 (22 February 2013)

Louby said:



			Also I was speaking to a transporter a few years ago whilst looking for my first lorry and he hated them, he said he'd had horses attempting to try to fit through the gap!! and with the headboards attached, under them!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, forgot about this, my little warblood can fit right out of the gap, under the headboard


----------



## becca1305 (22 February 2013)

Thanks for all the reviews  sounds like I will be best trying to swap to the telescopic style with the pin style coupling rather than spring loaded bolt as two of my girls are rather long so may struggle if you can't angle them and it will probably be cheaper! Thanks .


----------

